# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé máy bay đi SEOUL-HÀN QUỐC 0946894805

## nhamnt89

VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ ĐI SEOUL – HÀN QUỐC
Đại lý vé máy bay cấp 1, phòng vé Greencanal, đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi.
Kính gửi quý khách giá vé đi Seoul – Hàn Quốc
Hãng Vietnam Airlines (VN)
Hạng đặt chỗ Giá vé
L 500$ ++ Khứ hồi 1 tháng
L 550$ ++ Khứ hồi 1 tháng
S 580$ ++ Khứ hồi 3 tháng
Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm thuế và lệ phí, Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được vư vấn tốt nhất.
- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng.
- Giảm giá vé cho các đoàn khách có nhiều người tham gia.
- Đặt vé trực tuyến, giao vé tận nơi, miễn phí. Call: 04 3724 6521
Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều vé khuyến mãi trong và ngoài nước, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được biết thông tin chi tiết:
Công ty Green Canal Travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Liên hệ :Ms Tâm : 0946894805 or 04 3724 6521
Yahoo: greencanal_89

----------


## nhamnt89

oki oki...Up lên nào

----------


## nhamnt89

up lên nào..Cùng vui nhé

----------


## nhamnt89

ve máy bay giá rẻ đây

----------


## nhamnt89

up tin có tuyệt lắm đúng ko?

----------


## haianh.lenam

update giá mới nè

----------

